# Echo plus ads



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

From yesterday's _Gizmodo_:

"CNBC reports that Amazon is in discussions with huge companies that want to promote their goods on Echo devices. Proctor & Gamble as well as Clorox are reportedly in talks for major advertising deals that would allow Alexa to suggest products for you to buy. CNBC uses the example of asking Alexa how to remove a stain, with Alexa in turn recommending a Clorox product. "

https://gizmodo.com/yes-your-amazon-echo-is-an-ad-machine-1821712916

I can't speak for anybody else, but the first time this happens to me all my Echo devices are getting disconnected and will likely end up in the garbage bin.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I read this as well. I'm pretty much in agreement - I DO NOT WANT TO LISTEN TO ADS being pimped by Alexa!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all probably should let Amazon know that . . . I'm sure customer satisfaction would be part of their decision making progress.

I don't use any such device but I guess I wouldn't have a problem with it suggesting I buy something I use regularly. Like, if I say "add laundry detergent to my list" and I always buy Tide, I'd be o.k. if it added "Tide" to the list without me having specified that. I'd NOT be happy if it added some other brand without my saying so. To do this, presumably it'd have to 'learn' your preferences over time.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Y'all probably should let Amazon know that . . . I'm sure customer satisfaction would be part of their decision making progress.


Oh, I have let them know.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Where/what do you think is the best way to give Amazon this type of feedback?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I used the form on one of Amazon's web pages. It took a while to find it, and I'm not t sure exactly where it was.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I recently tried simply "[email protected]".  E-mail was returned . . . mailbox full.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, thanks. I'll start hunting.


----------

